# Upgrade coupon questions



## Kim1977 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am going to try to use a one class upgrade certificate for a Tuesday Acela train (in a couple weeks). I don't live close to a station so was going to try for the upgrade on the phone. I know you can do it up to 48hrs beforehand but since 48hrs beforehand would be a Sunday and I heard AGR is not open on Sunday, will that work? Or do you call Amtrak and not AGR to use the AGR coupons?

One other question, if I see availability in first class online before calling for the upgrade, does that mean I should be able to get it or do they hold back some inventory for sales only?

Thanks

Kim


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2010)

You can do it 48 hours before hand by phone! (That's what I do!




) It's just that you have to turn in the coupon within 48 hours of departure!

I've only done it once, but I think I just called the "regular" 1-800-USA-RAIL number and just applied the *H###* to the reservation, and exchanged the ticket and coupon at the station on the day of travel!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 7, 2010)

You don't have to call AGR you can just call 1-800-USA-RAIL can speak with an agent and they can process that for you. Just bring the coupon with you when you pick up the ticket(s). You will have to go to an agent you can't print them from a quick-trak


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> You don't have to call AGR you can just call 1-800-USA-RAIL can speak with an agent and they can process that for you. Just bring the coupon with you when you pick up the ticket(s). You will have to go to an agent you can't print them from a quick-trak


:hi: Are you taking an Amtrak course Stephen? Do you study on AU or are you lucky enough not to have early morning classes? :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Sep 7, 2010)

Kim,

As others have said, you call Amtrak for that upgrade and not AGR.

Next, in the past if there was a seat available when you called, you got it. The coupon however now states something to the effect that there are times that seats may be limited. I'm not sure if they've actually started doing this or just wanted the ability to limit seats. I can tell you that I was able to do an upgrade for a train last Friday that was basically sold out. There were no regular seats left and only about 6 first class seats left, so that sort of indicates that they aren't exercising that option.

Finally, as you go through the process on the phone a few thoughts. I'm assuming that you've already booked a seat in business class, if you haven't then what I'm about to tell you won't apply. First, be sure to verify with the agent before they start, the price you had already paid for the BC seat. The computer will want to automatically reprice the seat to the current price level. The agent must override that and you'll want to verify that the price is still the same when they're done. Second, the agent will have to credit your credit card back giving you a refund to process the coupon. When you go to pick up the tickets, that agent will want your credit card again and will recharge you at that time for the BC seat, then process the coupon to get you the first class ticket.

Finally, make sure that the agent extends the hold time on the reservation for 2 days. Some forget to do this, and the computer defaults to 1 day. So your reservation would cancel on Monday, the day before you get to the station to pick up your tickets. Personally, I like to ask the agent when they're done to send me a new email confirmation, a trick that I just learned in fact. That new email both confirms that they got the price right and that they extended the hold date for me.

If you find upon getting that email that they didn't get the price right, there is nothing you can do about that by phone. When you go to the station, bring along your original confirmation and have the agent fix it then. They need proof and the phone agent's can't see what the old price was, once it gets changed. If you find that the agent didn't extend the hold date until Tuesday, that you can call back and have fixed and of course you want to do so ASAP.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 7, 2010)

Guest said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to call AGR you can just call 1-800-USA-RAIL can speak with an agent and they can process that for you. Just bring the coupon with you when you pick up the ticket(s). You will have to go to an agent you can't print them from a quick-trak
> ...


I wish I went to a school where AU was required reading. It would certainly help my GPA :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2010)

Then you should transfer to AU University!



It gives credit for reading AU - and also for miles traveled!





I currently have a GPA of 32.0!


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Alan for all the advice. I would have maybe thought to verify the price when calling but I would never have thought to tell them that they need to put the reservation on hold for 2 days when processing the upgrade. That seems like something not many people are going to know to do, so I hope calling for an upgrade doesn't cause a lot of people to show up and no longer have any reservation.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## AlanB (Sep 8, 2010)

Most agents remember to do it, but there have been people who indeed have shown up to find out that their reservation went bye-bye.


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 15, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Finally, as you go through the process on the phone a few thoughts. I'm assuming that you've already booked a seat in business class, if you haven't then what I'm about to tell you won't apply. First, be sure to verify with the agent before they start, the price you had already paid for the BC seat. The computer will want to automatically reprice the seat to the current price level. The agent must override that and you'll want to verify that the price is still the same when they're done. Second, the agent will have to credit your credit card back giving you a refund to process the coupon. When you go to pick up the tickets, that agent will want your credit card again and will recharge you at that time for the BC seat, then process the coupon to get you the first class ticket.
> 
> Finally, make sure that the agent extends the hold time on the reservation for 2 days. Some forget to do this, and the computer defaults to 1 day. So your reservation would cancel on Monday, the day before you get to the station to pick up your tickets. Personally, I like to ask the agent when they're done to send me a new email confirmation, a trick that I just learned in fact. That new email both confirms that they got the price right and that they extended the hold date for me.
> 
> If you find upon getting that email that they didn't get the price right, there is nothing you can do about that by phone. When you go to the station, bring along your original confirmation and have the agent fix it then. They need proof and the phone agent's can't see what the old price was, once it gets changed. If you find that the agent didn't extend the hold date until Tuesday, that you can call back and have fixed and of course you want to do so ASAP.



I called today to attempt to get my upgrade (for trip this Friday). I am confused a bit as the agent did not handle it exactly as you said, Alan. Though he did process the upgrade, he did not credit me back what I paid for the business class ticket and then tell me I would have to pay again on Friday when picking up my first class ticket. Instead, he kept my original payment and just modified my reservation to be first class. I asked him to email it to me, thinking I would receive something that I would take to the agent on Friday and I wanted to make sure it was being held for 2 days like you said. Well, he sent me the email and it just looks like a regular reservation, with bar code at the top, states 1 Acela First Class Seat and has my original payment amount in it. It also has my original reservation number in it (but says this reservation has been modified). So, is this going to work out ok? He said I can scan it at the machine to print my ticket. Does that mean they aren't going to collect the upgrade coupon? Thoughts?

Kim


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 15, 2010)

Kim1977 said:


> I called today to attempt to get my upgrade (for trip this Friday). I am confused a bit as the agent did not handle it exactly as you said, Alan. Though he did process the upgrade, he did not credit me back what I paid for the business class ticket and then tell me I would have to pay again on Friday when picking up my first class ticket. Instead, he kept my original payment and just modified my reservation to be first class. I asked him to email it to me, thinking I would receive something that I would take to the agent on Friday and I wanted to make sure it was being held for 2 days like you said. Well, he sent me the email and it just looks like a regular reservation, with bar code at the top, states 1 Acela First Class Seat and has my original payment amount in it. It also has my original reservation number in it (but says this reservation has been modified). So, is this going to work out ok? He said I can scan it at the machine to print my ticket. Does that mean they aren't going to collect the upgrade coupon? Thoughts?
> 
> Kim


Me thinks the agent processed it wrong - but to your advantage!





If the emailed conformation can be scanned - and it gives you a First Class ticket - *DO IT*! There is no way for the QT to collect your coupon - so *YOU STILL HAVE AN UPGRADE COUPON YOU CAN USE*!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with the_traveler, it sounds like he did it wrong.


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 15, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Me thinks the agent processed it wrong - but to your advantage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! I will see what happens on Friday. I have 5 more Acela trips this month so an extra upgrade coupon will be great.

Kim


----------



## amamba (Sep 15, 2010)

Note to self: call in the future for upgrades :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 15, 2010)

*I'm confused. What is the proper method for booking the ticket.*

*I have previously made my reservation for BC online, then when I*

*got to the station, I went to the ticket agent and requested the*

*upgrade to FC. The agent took my coupon and printed a new FC*

*ticket for me.*

* *

*Should I make the booking online, then call for the upgrade or just*

*call and request the agent to make the booking and then collect the*

*ticket and surrender my coupon when I get to the station?*


----------



## AlanB (Sep 15, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> *I'm confused. What is the proper method for booking the ticket.*
> 
> *I have previously made my reservation for BC online, then when I*
> 
> ...


Well in the past if you had a 2 hour coupon, that was really the only practical choice. If you had a 48 hour coupon, then you could do it either by showing up or by calling.



Shanghai said:


> *Should I make the booking online, then call for the upgrade or just**call and request the agent to make the booking and then collect the*
> 
> *ticket and surrender my coupon when I get to the station?*


It's really your choice. Calling ahead of time increases the odds of your actually getting the upgrade, whereas waiting till you arrive at the station could mean that all seats are gone. The drawback to calling is that not all agents know how to properly handle the coupons and the fact that you need to have enough open to buy on your credit line to charge the tickets before the credit arrives to negate the first charge.

Of course the fact that not all agents know how to handle the coupons can occasionally work out in your favor. More often than not however, you could end up with either a cancelled reservation or a price increase. Hence my earlier advice on how to do the upgrades by phone.


----------



## amamba (Sep 16, 2010)

I have done them successfully in person at the station 48 hours before departure. Once it even worked 48 hours and 5 minutes prior to departure, which frankly, I was slightly surprised about! I wasn't sure if the computer would be sophisticated enough to disallow the transaction until that 47:59:59 time, but I guess not. :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 16, 2010)

amamba said:


> I have done them successfully in person at the station 48 hours before departure. Once it even worked 48 hours and 5 minutes prior to departure, which frankly, I was slightly surprised about! I wasn't sure if the computer would be sophisticated enough to disallow the transaction until that 47:59:59 time, but I guess not. :lol:


My guess its that the computer isn't sophisticated enough. It would be an interesting to see just how far out the agent could process the upgrade. If the code itself is time sensitive or does it just work whenever the agent process it.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 16, 2010)

I would guess that if there were any time constraints applied in the computer, they would be set right at 48 hours. Since that doesn't seem to be the case, looks like it's just up to the agent to not process them early (which could be real helpful info to have 49 hours out).


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 19, 2010)

amamba said:


> I have done them successfully in person at the station 48 hours before departure. Once it even worked 48 hours and 5 minutes prior to departure, which frankly, I was slightly surprised about! I wasn't sure if the computer would be sophisticated enough to disallow the transaction until that 47:59:59 time, but I guess not. :lol:


I am planning on going to NYP later today to try to get an FC Acela upgrade, 36 hours or so before departure time. Is it necessary to have a printed ticket in hand when I go to the ticket attendant to attempt the upgrade?


----------



## J-1 3235 (Sep 19, 2010)

If you have printed your ticket already, then I believe you will need to have it with you. That ticket, along with the coupon, will be exchanged for your FC ticket.

If you have not printed your ticket yet, just see an agent and give them your reservation number, and the coupon. They will then print your FC ticket.


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 19, 2010)

J-1 3235 said:


> If you have printed your ticket already, then I believe you will need to have it with you. That ticket, along with the coupon, will be exchanged for your FC ticket.
> 
> If you have not printed your ticket yet, just see an agent and give them your reservation number, and the coupon. They will then print your FC ticket.


Got my upgrade earlier today to FC on the Acela for Tuesday. I did exactly what was mentioned on the second suggestion and walked off with a FC ticket.


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, I'm the OP and just wanted to report back after my trip. As to the upgrade for the first part of my trip to WAS, which I upgraded on the phone, the guy on the phone must have done it wrong and in my favor as speculated because I just used the quik trak machine and was able to print my first class ticket WITHOUT turning in an upgrade coupon.

I then visited the counter to upgrade my return trip and did turn in the coupon for that one. So I got 2 first class upgrades on one coupon, a $228 value as the upgrades were selling for $114 at the time.

Kim


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 20, 2010)

Kim1977 said:


> Hi, I'm the OP and just wanted to report back after my trip. As to the upgrade for the first part of my trip to WAS, which I upgraded on the phone, the guy on the phone must have done it wrong and in my favor as speculated because I just used the quik trak machine and was able to print my first class ticket WITHOUT turning in an upgrade coupon.
> 
> I then visited the counter to upgrade my return trip and did turn in the coupon for that one. So I got 2 first class upgrades on one coupon, a $228 value as the upgrades were selling for $114 at the time.
> 
> Kim


Good for you Kim. The Traveler would be proud of your two for one upgrade.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 20, 2010)

Should I ask Kim to upgrade mine for me?


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 20, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Should I ask Kim to upgrade mine for me?


Nah, you know how to do it


----------



## Kim1977 (Oct 14, 2010)

I did it again. I got 3 upgrades from business class to first class on Acela without turning in any upgrade coupons. Just called 48hrs in advance, spoke to a nice woman, told her I would like to upgrade an existing reservation using upgrade coupones. I had 3 coupons to use for myself, my husband and my mother-in-law which I had the tickets on one reservation. The agent said no problem, applied the upgrade code, then said wait I have to manually preserve your original rail fare (great, I was going to ask her anyway). She did it, then I said do I have to pay again and she said no your original payment stands.

I asked her to email me the new reservation and she said she already had. I then printed this, brought it to quik-track, printed the 3 first class tickets and never turned in any coupons.

I'm not sure if I am just getting agents that don't know how to do it correctly and it keeps ending up in my favor?


----------



## amamba (Oct 14, 2010)

You know, if it happens once that is definitely cool, but to take advantage of the system like this on multiple times is bad for everyone. It will spoil it for everyone when they eliminate these coupons completely (or do something else) if this continues to happen.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 14, 2010)

Bull. They will just tighten it up, that's all. Look at it like a loophole, sooner or later it will be corrected. It's not "bad" to take advantage of it? Who does it hurt, other than Amtrak's revenue"


----------



## Kim1977 (Oct 18, 2010)

amamba said:


> You know, if it happens once that is definitely cool, but to take advantage of the system like this on multiple times is bad for everyone. It will spoil it for everyone when they eliminate these coupons completely (or do something else) if this continues to happen.


I wasn't taking advantage of anything. I was following the exact orders of the agent I spoke to on the phone. I was told to take their new email that they were sending and use that to scan to pick up my tickets. I was even warned to do a new print out, not take the original email with original bar code since they had now modified the reservation. I was doing exactly as the agent instructed. If they were giving me the wrong instructions, that's their problem, not mine.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 20, 2010)

Just did the same thing for this Friday's trip to NYC, and expect to do the same thing on my return on Acela on Sunday night. I likey. Of course at some point Amtrak will realize this, and start issuing electronic "codes" that can only be used once, but until that time! Enjoy! (and this forum will be "blamed" for screwing up another Amtrak-goodie)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 20, 2010)

rrdude said:


> Bull. They will just tighten it up, that's all. Look at it like a loophole, sooner or later it will be corrected. It's not "bad" to take advantage of it? Who does it hurt, other than Amtrak's revenue"


Except that we're supposedly a bunch of passenger rail supporters. Or at least I thought we were. :excl:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 20, 2010)

Kim1977 said:


> I wasn't taking advantage of anything. I was following the exact orders of the agent I spoke to on the phone. I was told to take their new email that they were sending and use that to scan to pick up my tickets. I was even warned to do a new print out, not take the original email with original bar code since they had now modified the reservation. I was doing exactly as the agent instructed. If they were giving me the wrong instructions, that's their problem, not mine.


You sound like a natural politician.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like a red-blooded American, taking advantage of the "law" or "policies" that benefit them. While it is "legal".


----------



## Ryan (Oct 21, 2010)

For sure. I like Amtrak as much (or more) than the next guy, but if there's a loophole in the rules (be it first class upgrades or multizone circular trips) you'd better believe that I'll take advantage of it. If it's really all that detrimental, Amtrak'll figure it out soon enough and get it fixed.


----------



## Kim1977 (Oct 21, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Kim1977 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't taking advantage of anything. I was following the exact orders of the agent I spoke to on the phone. I was told to take their new email that they were sending and use that to scan to pick up my tickets. I was even warned to do a new print out, not take the original email with original bar code since they had now modified the reservation. I was doing exactly as the agent instructed. If they were giving me the wrong instructions, that's their problem, not mine.
> ...


I'm not even sure what that means. I ride Amtrak all the time, spending $1000's of dollars a year. I had 6 round trips between the Boston area and DC area in the last 2 months. And yes, I had upgrades on two of those trips where the coupon wasn't collected because Amtrak agents did not process it properly and I followed their instructions to pick it up at Quik Track. If that hurt Amtrak's revenue, fine, but it was due to them not properly training their agenst, not due to me.

If I was just any other person who was not reading this board, the same thing would have happened, they would have followed the agent's instructions and gotten a free upgrade. However, because I happen to read this board and asked Alan how to upgrade over the phone and he told me how, that is the only way that I knew that the agent wasn't doing it right. So, it's probably happening to lots of people that aren't even on this board and if Amtrak fixes the issue, than good for them. Until that time, I say good for anyone who gets a free upgrade. It worked out great for my mother in-law's first trip on Amtrak (when I upgraded us), she loved it.

I always liked reading and posting here because my questions were answered and I posted some info (trip reports) as well to contribute. But I won't post anymore, everyone gets attacked for no reason.

Kim


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 21, 2010)

Kim1977 said:


> I always liked reading and posting here because my questions were answered and I posted some info (trip reports) as well to contribute. But I won't post anymore, everyone gets attacked for no reason.
> 
> Kim


Kim, I'd not be so quick to leave Amtrak Unlimited. Remember, you can easily configure your account not to read responses by irritating members. I find it improve the Amtrak Unlimited experiences significantly.

And I really can't understand the negative responses to your post.

a. I sure didn't see people complaining about loophole itineraries when they were possible. Heck no, people compiled *lists* of them, even though they were an obvious abuse of the system.

Me, I only was annoyed by the greater publicity, which I was sure to lead to a crackdown. Since I'm going on my 4th loophole trip of the year next month, I certainly have no moral high ground there.

b. I haven't read postings from people who called in to Amtrak to complain about extra AGR points being posted to their accounts. (Don't tell me I'm the only one that happens to.)

c. You're supposed to enforce AGR's unpublished regulations? You're supposed to correct the AGR clerk? That's absurd!

Mrs. Ispolkom is the church-goer, but Matthew 7:3 comes to mind here.


----------



## amamba (Oct 21, 2010)

Say you only have one upgrade coupon, that you are supposed to turn in to get the upgrade. The coupon isn't collected, so then you continue to use the coupon over and over again. If you have used that ONE coupon 6 times, that is taking advantage of the system. Amtrak can lose revenue if first class ends up sold out and someone is not able to buy the upgrade. That is all I am saying, take it or leave it. You can choose to ignore my opinion, and that's all it is, just my opinion.

Taking advantage of a loophole trip wasn't breaking any rules, because the rules were that you paid by the zones compared to where you started and ended your trip, not how many you traveled across (this has now been changed). I am all about taking advantage of legitimate loopholes - that is why they are called loopholes - but continuing to use one coupon that was designed to be turned in and collected is breaking the rules and not a loophole in my opinion. You are obviously free to make your own decisions and your own choices, just my $0.02. :lol:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 21, 2010)

Ryan said:


> For sure. I like Amtrak as much (or more) than the next guy, but if there's a loophole in the rules (be it first class upgrades or multizone circular trips) you'd better believe that I'll take advantage of it. If it's really all that detrimental, Amtrak'll figure it out soon enough and get it fixed.


The funny thing is that I _don't_ like Amtrak as much as the next guy here and yet even I can see the irony of fans who are willing to defraud Amtrak and then pass along their lie of omission to other fans. Being legal or not doesn't change the fact that it's fraud. In the end it's not a huge deal to me if people continue to use one pass multiple times, I just want the folks who do it to call a spade a spade.



Kim1977 said:


> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> > You sound like a natural politician.
> ...


It means you claim that merely being "legal" somehow makes your actions honest. You're using intentional deception and claiming it's someone else's fault for letting you get away with it. It's a very common defense among politicians who get caught doing something dishonest. It's not the end of the world but it certainly opens you up to criticism, which you've apparently never encountered before.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I just got off the phone with Amtrak after successfully nabbing the last BC seat on tomorrows Maple Leaf. The agent was very friendly and processed everything properly. As soon as I hung up I received an E-Mail confirming my reservation had been modified. It contained a bar code to scan at a quik-trak! I will see what happens tomorrow when I go pick up my ticket. I'd be nice to not have turn in this coupon, so I can use it on my way home Sunday.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 22, 2010)

Well I suppose my memory failed me there's no quik trak here in nfl but even when I went to the desk the gentlemen just printed my tickets and told me I was all set I guess I really lucked out.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 22, 2010)

Maybe a football player stole it! :lol:

The Quik-trak that is.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 22, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Maybe a football player stole it! :lol:
> 
> The Quik-trak that is.


You mean it got sacked for a loss?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 22, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a football player stole it! :lol:
> ...


Well it is NFL.


----------



## Dovecote (Apr 7, 2011)

Kim1977 said:


> I did it again. I got 3 upgrades from business class to first class on Acela without turning in any upgrade coupons. Just called 48hrs in advance, spoke to a nice woman, told her I would like to upgrade an existing reservation using upgrade coupones. I had 3 coupons to use for myself, my husband and my mother-in-law which I had the tickets on one reservation. The agent said no problem, applied the upgrade code, then said wait I have to manually preserve your original rail fare (great, I was going to ask her anyway). She did it, then I said do I have to pay again and she said no your original payment stands.
> 
> I asked her to email me the new reservation and she said she already had. I then printed this, brought it to quik-track, printed the 3 first class tickets and never turned in any coupons.
> 
> I'm not sure if I am just getting agents that don't know how to do it correctly and it keeps ending up in my favor?





rrdude said:


> Just did the same thing for this Friday's trip to NYC, and expect to do the same thing on my return on Acela on Sunday night. I likey. Of course at some point Amtrak will realize this, and start issuing electronic "codes" that can only be used once, but until that time! Enjoy! (and this forum will be "blamed" for screwing up another Amtrak-goodie)


Here is an update to this somewhat old post. To make a long story short, this inaccuracy has been corrected. I upgraded to first class on Acela via a phone call to an Amtrak agent. A new email was received after the completion of the upgrade process. I attempted to get the first class tickets from a Quik Trak machine but was unable to complete the transaction. A message on the screen informed me to see an agent to receive the tickets. I did receive the tickets for my wife and I AFTER the upgrade coupons were given to the ticket agent.


----------

